# [SOLVED] unknown program opening and closing immidiately every minute



## gaik89 (Jul 15, 2012)

so since yesterday i've been having some glitchy program trying to open about every minute while i'm using my pc. the icon appears on my taskbar for a split second and then it closes again. if i'm playing a game or anything it will minimize it or i'f im typing disrupt me in whatever i'm doing. since i primarily do have my laptop for gaming reasons this is extremely infuiriating. I managed to print screen this icon that appears for a split second, but i cannot identify it. Can some one please help me fix this issue?? i have windows 7 64 bit. let me know if you need any more info.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: unknown program opening and closing immidiately every minute*

That looks like a device icon. Did you install any drivers for a camera, printer, or scanner recently, or have you had trouble installing any devices? Is there any devices install plugged in via USB, like a camera, Printer, ect...

Go to Start type in devmgmt.msc hit enter. Is there any yellow or red marks anywhere?


----------



## gaik89 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: unknown program opening and closing immidiately every minute*

as far as im aware didnt install any drivers for anything, plsu i dont have a camera scanner or printer to install in the first place. and no there are no red or yellow marks in the devmgr


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: unknown program opening and closing immidiately every minute*

It sounds like something has been added to your startup. Control Panel> Find and Fix Problems>Check for Performance Issues. See if you see something you don't recognize.


----------



## gaik89 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: unknown program opening and closing immidiately every minute*

i tried this already too and disabled anything that could be out of place. also i ran troubleshooting on hardware and devices and it found a problem saying hardware changes may not have been detected, but no further options.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: unknown program opening and closing immidiately every minute*

Try another browser. If it doesn't happen there, take a look at the add-ons in your browser.


----------



## gaik89 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: unknown program opening and closing immidiately every minute*

its not abrowser problem, it happens to matter what i'm doing on the computer.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: unknown program opening and closing immidiately every minute*

Getting back to Jack Bauer's post, what about recent downloads or updates on existing equipment?Also see: hardware changes might not have been detected - FixYa


----------



## gaik89 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: unknown program opening and closing immidiately every minute*

i did have a windows update i believe the day before, but other than some games i havn't downloaded any programs or software. do you think a system recovery to a few days ago might help?


----------



## gaik89 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: unknown program opening and closing immidiately every minute*

never mind, just tried and it didn't work


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: unknown program opening and closing immidiately every minute*

Hi, I suspect this is a phantom device, need to make some changes to show these, first open Task Manager select "application" and from the main menu "options" check "always on top". Next double click on the thin double line under the main menu, this enables "tiny footprint mode", re size it so you can see additional applications. Look for the errant app and note it down ,let us know.


----------



## gaik89 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: unknown program opening and closing immidiately every minute*

that worked great nd i've identified it, it's interactive service detection, thats what keeps popping up and dissapearing right away.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: unknown program opening and closing immidiately every minute*

Hi, got to run:-

Open Control Panel
Double click ‘Administrative Services’
Double-click “Services”
Right click - ‘Interactive Services’ from list in Window
Select ‘Stop’
Right click - select Properties
In ‘Startup type’ select ‘Disable’
Click “OK”


----------



## gaik89 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: unknown program opening and closing immidiately every minute*

it worked! thanks a lot


----------

